# Does anyone want to sell their original series 1 drive?



## 4mula1 (Dec 19, 2006)

I didnt read the fine print on an ebay auction and bought a refurbished series 1. Imagine my surprise when there was no hard drive in it! I have owned a tivo since they first came to the US and want one for my basement TV. Since this is only a backup TV Im not going to be doing much recording and dont need much space or bells and whistles. That is why I only bought a series 1 for I what I thought was a great price.
If you have an old drive still setup for tivo that I could plug and play let me know. I dont want to spend more than $30 or so.
I could pay you with PayPAl ASAP.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You could purchase a drive and image it with InstantCake.


----------



## aliencds (Dec 20, 2006)

your better off buying one of the preformatted drives.. instantcake cost 20 dollars so that leaves you 10 dollars for a hard drive. not good.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Check your PM.


----------



## Klips (Oct 20, 2002)

I not sure which series 1 unit you are talking about. But if you need another one, let me know. I think that I have a stand-alone and (2) Directivo units collecting dust.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Buy a prebaked drive or you can make your own depending on the model unit you are working on, my s1 is a dsr6000 and works perfect.


----------

